# The Slippery Slope



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Escape from the rust bucket!*



Well, I have been wanting a Bailey pattern 4 1/2 smoother for sometime now, but I am frugal, no darn it, I'm just plain cheap. I have been watching eBay and just not up for spending $30 to $50 bucks plus shipping. So inspired by WayneC and David's blogs on plane rehabilitation, I decided to bid on an ugly duckling user plane, and after consulting with Thos. Angle decided to escape the *blood and gore* and take a shot at a Sargent model 410.

I finally got a hunk of metal I could afford (Christmas is coming after all). This baby should be here in a week or so.
Described as:

IT DOES NEED CLEANING, BUT IT IS STILL IN USABLE OR DISPLABALE CONDITION. OR CAN BE USED FOR PARTS.

BOTH WOOD HANDLES DO NOT HAVE ANY CRACKS.

IT IS 10" LONG & 2 5/8" WIDE. IT HAS A 2" BLADE.

Inspires confidence, doesn't it? Oh what the heck, I spent this much for red-lacquer replacement handles for an old #5. If the whole experiment goes south, at least I can get a real tote and knob for old Jack.
Hopefully, with a bit of work it will look as nice as *David's Parkerized Plane* and with a new iron from Hock it will slice some beautiful thin curls.
Hope springs eternal (or is it "There's a sucker born every minute")…
Stay tuned.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Escape from the rust bucket!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know for sure if it's a Slippery Slope or Sharp Cliff, but several of us Jocks (me included) have taken the plunge into these hand planes. I have 3 right now - all Stanley - a Block, a low angle Block and a #5. I am also looking for a #4 or #4 1/2. I have played with them a little and can now understand why the attraction - the finish that you can obtain is incredible. So I guess I've found yet another outlet for my money.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Escape from the rust bucket!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those outlets just keep on coming faster than the paychecks.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Escape from the rust bucket!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slippery slope - and sliding fast, dragging others along for the ride!

I think we need a new group (besides the boxhounds) - slippery slope riders!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Escape from the rust bucket!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Douglas, that's a lot less than I paid for my 4 1/2. If you strip the tote and knob you will probably find very nice Rosewood. You might want to consider a Lie-Nielsen iron. I think they are thicker and stiffer. In one of these big smoothers I think they might work better even than the Hock. The Sargents I have are every bit as good as my Baileys.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Escape from the rust bucket!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geeze . . . you paid more for shipping Doug than you actually paid for the hunk of metal. Funny how that happens .

Im gonna keep a close eye on this blog to see houw it turns out.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Escape from the rust bucket!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Douglas -

Lots of folks on that slippery slope! Congratulations on a great find - it will be fun to follow your progress with this plane. I agree with Thos. those will be a nice looking tote & knob when cleaned up.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Escape from the rust bucket!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might be a lumberjock if…

I can't believe you guy's get carried away with thin shavings curling out of a restored plane!

That could never happen to me!

OOOH, THIN CURLY SHAVINGS! LOL

Lee


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Escape from the rust bucket!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Douglas I am on that same slope. I am waiting for a Stanley 140 skew plane to arrive myself. It needs cleaning and tuning also…... oh and a side plate screw which Wayne was nice enough to point me in the direction to get a replacement….


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Escape from the rust bucket!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck on this venture!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*The arrival, and so much more.*

Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.

Long story short, I have done a little side work on some photos for Thomas Angle, who is working up a web page for Owyhee Design, the woodworking arm of his two businesses (The other being Thos. Angle Saddlery). Now I'm not good at naming figures for my work, and I proposed that Tom make me something and we could swap time dollars. I admired his jointer plane fence and his Aspen doors project with it's wonderful woodburnt scene.
With a slight sense that I was pushing my luck a bit, I asked him to make me one, and if it wasn't too much to ask, could he wood-burn a Buffalo bull at the top where the curve echoes the curved top of the casting on Bailey pattern planes. And I asked him (pushing it a bit harder) to sign it. He readily agreed, and I made a joke that if he sent me a load more pictures I might be able to charge him the exact amount necessary to get a Hock Krenov style blade and chipbreaker for a homemade wooden plane. I think he had recently posted his first effort at this endeavor, and I thought I might like to give it a shot.

I wanted to make sure that I wasn't encroaching on his time for his business and his kitchen remodeling at home, and all the sundry other things that suck the hours out of a week. No rush, by spring maybe. Well I got home today and my Sargent had showed up and there was a package from Jordan Valley, OR. Tom had called last night to tell me to keep an eye on the mail, so I had expected a package around Saturday. But this was a bigger box than I had anticipated. I took out my pocket knife, cutting the tape off carefully so I could keep the return address legible, pulled the lid back and caught a glimpse of reddish wood. I knew that the fence was to be in maple so I was a bit mystified. There was a card, but at this point I was getting a lump in my throat, so I went back into the package, and this is what I found…

.

*Thomas Angle, you old fox.* Notice the smooth plane posting only shows one side. This is what was on the other side. I haven't received so great and so wonderful a present since I was a five-year old. The significance is so much more than the wood and metal (it's a Lie Nielson iron, heftier than a Hock), more than the time involved (he has about a gazillion hours of photo-editing on account at this point). This was handmade for me by a man I have come to respect immensely for his wisdom, common sense, experience, friendliness, and good will. I suspect that a few of you have the same impression.

I come from farm people and hung around with some grain elevator folks in my late teens. I did a summer harvest, got to beat out some burning cow manure with a wet burlap sack as part of the Lane Co., Kansas Volunteer Fire Department response to a house and range fire. I lived as a renter for 5 years on a cattle ranch (no chores involving the livestock). So I have a soft spot for, and some experience with ranchers and farmers (both lifestyles can stove you in, but they are different) and know a little about the Gypsies of the Plains - the custom cutters that follow the harvest of rice, oats, wheat and corn up from south to north each growing season. I married a cattle vet's daughter.

But I'm a city boy and I don't have touch with the field and the range much any more. I drive to work out of my way to watch the seasons advance, to note the crop rotation year by year in some gerrymandered fields in the midst of Omaha's sprawl. So it has been a treat to meet my Cowboy friend on these pages, and shoot a few e-mails around. Now I'm forever indebted to him. And I couldn't be more tickled about it. *Thanks, Tom. There aren't words enough…*

As a parting shot, here I am - Two Gun Pete.





Better start learning to shoot (with shooting board). I promised Angle these would not become shelf dwellers.

Oh and that fence. Keep your eyes peeled. I think Tom will be showing the other magnificent gift on his own.
Boy, Howdy Bob! I'm one lucky man.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Douglas -

That is way too cool! Awesome plane and a very neat story.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Excellent trade!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Douglas

One awesome blog !

DAN


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


David, I'm about teary and snot-nosed about it. Let's hope I learn how to use it to the effect it's capable of. Tom sent me the test board he planed with it. No edge beads or ridges, just smooth burnished wood. What a day!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Great Douglas, And great job Tom.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Douglas -

I am sure this will be a great journey . . . the photo of you with that plane was priceless! It was so neat to share your special friendship with Tom.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great story Douglas. I am more impressed everyday with Thomas, seems like quite a guy. Oh, he also does some beautiful work. Now go make something nice Douglas.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Does this change the definition of "Bordnerizing"?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Obi .. don't look.. tears in the workshop 

Beautiful


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Alright, enough. I won't be able to get my hat on with all this BS floating around. Douglas forgot to tell you what a great job he did for me on the photos and what a great big pile of them there were. I actually think I got the better of him in this deal. It actually worked out pretty well; any a time 2 horse traders walk away both thinking they got the better deal it's a red letter day. Thanks Douglas for your efforts, not only for me but on this site as well.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Tom, you got a whole plane's worth of time dollars coming. Plus a hunk of alder. Better get 'em posted on the sharing site. I'll warm up a bucket of pixels…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I'm all chocked up.

Go Lumberjocks!
Steve


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


How does one respond to such a story but to say, Wow. Is the place great, or what? A better group of folks is not to be found.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Great story, Doug! But I can just picture your wife looking at that photo of you lovingly holding those two planes, looking like you're about to cry, and thinking "Wow…and they think *women* get emotional over weird stuff!"


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Doug;

When I first contacted you about helping on the website photos, Tom had no idea I was going to do that. I didn't tell him , just in case you didn't have the time.

Plus I figured like all of us, we're proud, and don't like asking for help. Something I hate to do, but strangely, don't mind asking for someone else.

Tom has sent several copies of the retouched photos, along with comments about how great they looked, and also how glad he was that he didn't have to do it, since he never would have gotten them to look so good!

This post, and another, posted by Tom, of your requested buffalo, shows the great character you both have.

You are both FINE men!

Lee


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


This is just great. Both of you are lucky devils!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Nice story…some amazing workmanship on that plane! Just proves what a great bunch of people rattle these web pages!


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Thomas and Doug, . . . Thank you. Thank you both so very much.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Now there are two gents running around with hats that won't seal down. Thanks all. Tom posted the jointer fence today.

Here's a sample of what I did for him.





I figure he's got about thirty more coming.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Charlie, I am the designated tear specialist in this marriage. I have a quick recovery time. Her eyes swell up for days if she gets a leak forming. I'm back to a guffaw within minutes. It's another of God's wonders (to us at least) that we found each other. There is (of course) a story about that, but it's not lumberjock fare. Read C.S. Lewis' The Screwtape Letters. There is a rough parallel there.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


I understand, Doug. When my wife wants to go to the movies, I vote for the action flick and she votes for the chick flick. Naturally, her vote counts double, so we go to the chick flick. Then, by the time the sad ending rolls around, she is sitting there dry-eyed while *I'm* sniffling and wiping the tears off my cheeks.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Well Douglas, that just goes to prove the great advantage of having Buddies.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Douglas

How complicated is it to change the background in your example?

Is it easily explained or is there a book that covers the technique?

Regards
DAN


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Dan,
Someone suggested using the magnetic lasso tool to path out the things you want to stay, but I have always found it to be cumbersome, prone to error and uneditable if things go wrong. 
I create separate paths around and within objects with the bezier pen tool. Since Adobe Photoshop 6 using the tool actually creates a shape which fills as you create the path, which gets in the way of seeing what you are doing. To combat this, I double-click on the backgound layer in the layer palette, which unlocks the background layer. Then you can copy the layer and when that layer is visible you go back down to the first layer (Now Layer 0, no longer the called the background layer), and start working the pen tool. It creates the new shape layer between the two layers, allowing you to see the path being created without the annoying shape fill interfering. Then you draw by placing bezier points and pulling bezier handles until you have drawn a completed path around the object that you are knocking out of it's background. Then in the path palette, you can save the work path if you wish and convert the path to a selection, invert the selection and cut the backgound out to transparent. The path remains, you can undo if you wish and re-edit the path at will.
You can then put whatever background you wish behind the retained object.

I recommend the Classroom in a Book series for all the Adobe Products. And the internet is filled with Photoshop tutorials. Hot Photoshop Mama (yep, that's her handle) has a great one about how to dye someone's hair that needs to cover her black roots. It's a mask layer technique based on a drawn selection, a solid color fill and brightness/contrast and opacity controls. It's also a great way to remove flashbulb flare from over-exposed photos, or excessive glare off shiny objects like glass or a gloss finish. If you look at Schroeder's workshop pictures in image 3 there is a big reflection of florescent bulbs right across the pin-up girl's er, ah bosom. I wanted to create a bit of humor in having Deb inspecting his shop while studiously avoiding noticing the bare-chested lass up on the wall. So the glare was removed in the shop tour photo using the technique for hair root re-dye and some other fancy footwork.

I would also recommend that a person have their own licensed software (Creative Suite 2, which I have was $2400 a seat for single user license with Macromedia Studio 8 bundled) rather than relying on demos or code-cracked downloads. In the same way you or I probably would avoid getting a deal on a tablesaw purchased out of the back of a truck if we thought it had been stolen from another man's shop; it is my contention that as a professional I not work with borrowed or misappropriated tools. I don't want to risk the fine or incur the karma.

Thus endeth the lesson for the day. As you might note Adobe Photoshop has it's own slippery slope.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Ok, now do you see why Doug does the photos and I build planes?????


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


and I wouldn't have it any other way…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Well sure it sounds easy when *he* explains it, Tom. LOL!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


Like heck it does!! It all sounds like Greek ot me.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Tom, I read that explanation and then had to get some aspirin for my headache.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


clear as mud..

but then why would Douglas make it sound easy when he can get such a beautiful payment for his work!! 
(just teasing you Douglas-for you, it is easy, for others… well… "huh"?)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *The arrival, and so much more.*
> 
> Well it's a red letter day here in Nebraska. My Sargent 410 showed up in the mail, and it's rusty, finished is cracked, but it's functional and will be ready for it's bath soon. But this blog is about to be hijacked by an event of more personal significance, albeit a galootish event as well.
> 
> ...


I've been planeing pixels way longer than wood. I've had a registered copy of Photoshop since 1991 (v.3) and Illustrator (v.7) since 2000. And I still have to seek out advice when I get into a corner, just like here.

In my book you can put Thomas Knoll (head of Adobe software) right up there with Tom Lie-Niesen, Ron Hock and Robin Lee as purveyors of revolutionary and exquisite tools.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Scary Sharp - My way.*

I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.

While waiting for the new iron to arrive, I decided to sharpen up the stock iron, using the *scary sharp method*, utilizing a flat reference surface and sandpaper. In order to keep a consistent angle for sharpening, I bought a Veritas sharpening guide and angle setter. This is the older incarnation of the MK II guide, still very functional, and well worth the investment. I doubt that I will attempt to stay current in the "Tool Arms Race" with this product until I wear this unit out.

I (long ago) purchased a piece of auto safety glass. The exact size escapes me at the moment, and indeed it's not crucial. If I were doing it again I would likely get a tool grade slab of granite for this purpose, and use the capillary action of water to hold the paper in place. Much easier to clean than dowsing the whole thing in acetone and scraping off the spray adhesive used to hold the paper in place. The paper does last a while, so this relatively unpleasant cleaning experience doesn't occur that often, and the whole thing is ready to pull out from beneath my bench when needed.

I started out defining a 25° bevel setting the length of iron extended beyond the guide with the Veritas angle setting fixture. Once that is done and a check is made to see that the blade is at 90° to the guide, we are ready to rumble. I had some 80 grit ready-to-wrap strips from my Performax 10-20 and some freebie 180 grit rolls from a 16-32 that I was given. There are at least two applications from each of these rolls. Other folks use PSA rolls, which are easier to mount to the glass than using spray adhesive, but the spray mount works okay for me.


Here is the coarse grinding side of the rig.

I ground the desired angle with the 80 grit, until a constant 25° bevel was established. You know you are done when a wire edge is felt across the backside of the bevel. Who ever butchered this iron originally did a magnificent job of boogering it up, setting a concave edge, rather than the desired very slightly convex edge.

.

I ground and ground and ground some more until I could feel the wire edge across the whole backside of the bevel.
Then I switched to the 180 grit paper. Once a consistent scratch pattern was noted, I flipped over the glass and began to refine the bevel.



Then it was a simple matter of working through the grits, beginning at 400 and working my way through the grits to P3000. A brief sidebar is in order at this point to explain why the "P" is used to describe the paper's grit grading.
There are two standards for abrasive paper. The American system is the CAMI grading standard. CAMI stands for Coated Abrasives Manufacturers' Institute. The P designation is from the European standard, developed by the Federation of European Producers of Abrasives (FEPA). Above 220 grit there is a wider desparity between the two systems, with the FEPA standard being coarser than CAMI paper. The consistency of the FEPA standard is tighter than CAMI grit paper, and in truth it doesn't matter that much here. I just can't find CAMI graded paper locally above 600 grit, and my local supplier stocks Klingspor paper, which uses the FEPA "P" standard. The P2000 and P3000 grit paper is from Japan, and was purchased at a premium from a local Auto-body supplier.

I worked the bevel all the way through the P3000 grit until a mirror sheen was established. Then it was time to flatten the back of the iron. The same genius that worked the bevel side of the iron had his way with the back as well. The iron was actually dished, rather than flat, so considerable grinding was needed to get a flat back surface.



After flattening the back, I polished the back of the iron all the way through the grits. 
The Veritas guide as an adjustment that allows the sharpener to establish a micro-bevel at up to 3° by turning a knob on the side of the guide. This is desirable, so that re-sharpening is easier. I set the micro bevel adjustment. Now for a new wrinkle. The newer Veritas sharpening guide has an optional camber wheel available that allows one to put a slightly convex bevel on the iron (Robin Lee and his crew of geniuses, at it again). The reason for this cambered edge is so that there is no digging in of the iron at the side of the cut when attempting to smooth plane the workpiece. There is no upgrade available for my older sharpening set, so I decided to put a piece of clear wrapping tape in the center of the roller on the bottom of the sharpening guide.



This allowed me to put a bit more pressure on each side of the iron as I worked (again) through the finer grits. Here is the result.



We will have to see if there is a discernible difference once the iron meets the workpiece. To test the sharpening, I was able to shave hair from the back of my arm with the newly sharpened iron. Photos omitted to spare the faint-hearted. Once the iron has the requisite 25° bevel, the adept galoot can alter the micro-bevel to a steeper angle, and tighten the throat by adjusting the frog. This helps in smoothing wood with difficult, reversing grain etc.
I will likely do this with the Hock iron so that I have my old Stanley #4 set for regular grain, and the new heavier Sargent at the ready for use with my beloved figured woods. And I still have Tom Angle's gift smoother ready for work. *Now I just have to practice my skills, and transform myself from ham-fisted amateur to experienced Galoot.*


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that there were differing stages of being a galoot. It seems that your passion would grant you full galoot status. As a lover of hand tools, but with no desire to resurrect the relics that excite so many, I'm not sure I can join the club. Club Neanderthal? Maybe. Club galoot…not so much. Nice blog, Douglas! As always…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


Very decent blog old Boy!
I think once you maste the scary sharp system you have a good chance of sharpening all your sjop tools.
There are very practicle lessons learned with this excellent technique.
Great explanation as usual Doug and the pics and illustrations are right on the topics.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


*galoot* |gəˈloōt| noun informal a clumsy or oafish person (often as a term of abuse). ORIGIN early 19th cent.(originally in nautical use meaning [an experienced marine] ): of unknown origin.

*Neanderthal* |nēˈandərθôl| noun (also Neanderthal man) an extinct species of human that was widely distributed in ice-age Europe between c. 120,000-35,000 years ago, with a receding forehead and prominent brow ridges. The Neanderthals were associated with the Mousterian flint industry of the Middle Paleolithic. • ******************** neanderthalensis; now usually regarded as a separate species from H. sapiens and probably at the end of a different evolutionary line. • figurative an uncivilized, unintelligent, or uncouth person, esp. a man : the stereotype of the mechanic as a macho Neanderthal.



*Galoot Third-Class Bordner ready for service, Sir!*
Whatever the etiology of the words hand-tool enthusiasts use to describe themselves, I likely could gouge out a hunk from my workpiece with a LN or Veritas plane. I'm just determined to figure this thing out. And as previously stated I'm by necessity frugal to the point of being Cheap! Thomas Angle has forbidden me from buying that wonderful 164 1/2 BUS from Lee Valley until I can play nice with the toys I have. The propane is on in the garage. I'll have to get knee deep in shavings until I can pull the Rob Cosman tricks I want to achieve.

Thanks for the kind words, Mot, and Bob#2. I should have my rust bucket ready to show today. After getting on the Xmas gift work today…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


Great blog ! Bet you could market your plate on Ebay. I know I would buy one ! Call it the "Scary Sharp" and refer to it as patent pending ! You could probably sell hundreds of them !!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


I prefer the left-recursive acronym, *G*regarious *A*ssociation of *L*overs *O*f *O*ld *T*ools.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


Well, that's where it comes from! Thanks Mot!

And I see Dan Walters has stayed in genius mode and shape-shifted from Asimov to that seriously misunderstood but immensely talented and lamentably deceased *Frank Zappa*. From the Mothers of Invention to the finest jazz and symphonic music, he too was one of my favorites.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


nice blog doug, i think that it caused dan walters to change avetars ( i think he has multiple personality disorder ! ) and i read somthing a little while ago that hes got his hands on some surgical scalples ! now thats scary ! hehe


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


You guys have been having way too much fun while I was working my butt off in the shop!!! Douglas, this is a very good blog on the "Scary Sharp" system. Interesting about the camber wheel. I just round the corners more like Garrett Hack. I've just never gotten that good at freehanding that curve. However, I never shave any hair off my arm; I didn't get the damn thing to shave with, it's supposed to cut wood! Now, Son-shine, let's see some shavings of the wood variety. LOL


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


Douglas -

Great blog and a wonderful story to share!

It has been hard to keep up with all of Dan's various personalities . . . I mean avatars!

Looking forward to some photos of fine shavings coming out of your plane!

David


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


I posted the unveiling a minute ago, but here is a shot of the plane's work.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


The master of finishes is at it again! I would consider this a finishing job - sanding to p3000! We're gonna have to start talking in micron-ese…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


I hope everyone is having as much fun as I am !!!

ride em' cowboy !!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


Dorje,
At best I'm a compulsive sander, no master finisher. But to quote Eeyore

Thanks for noticing me. ;^D


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


That's some high brow talk for a bunch of Lumber Jocks. Enjoyed the blog Douglas - well done.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lesson in grit grade. I thought it "just happened" when the Republicans took over, or when the Democrats took over or the EU got organizaed.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


Lee, there was a very thorough article in FWW #176, True Grit by Mark Schofield, with graphs and diagrams if you're so inclined. I think I'm going to beg a Worksharp demo at my local wood store (*Midwest Woodworkers*, home of the "Wood is Good" line of carver's mallets) with the Hock Iron. My hands are trashed after all the iron filings, acetone and a few nicks from being a bonehead. Time to get back to good old woodworking.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


This is great, Doug. I've been trying out my hand at Christopher Schwarz's method but have been considering reintroducing some scary sharp back into my process. Thanks for the scoop and the inspiration to experiment!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


pretty small shaving in that photo Doug


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


need to get one of those plates


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


Hey, Dan, I know a place where you can get one.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


Dan, I just got the plate glass at a local glass store. Make sure and get quarter inch thick or better. Tool grade granite slabs are available at Lee Valley and Grizzly and I think I read some where here where a fellow asked a local monument carver if they had any broken or mis-engraved headstones they would let go of for free or discounted.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


Great walk-through of eth process, Doug!
I will use your tips, soon, too!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


How many grits do you actually need to use for this method? I'm amazed that you have 7 different grits depicted here. Is that really necessary. I've never used this before????


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Scary Sharp - My way.*
> 
> I have ordered a Hock replacement iron for my rehab plane. A slight change in course has occurred, in that once the rust came off and I was able to determine the actual model of my rust bucket, it has become apparent that it is a Sargent 409, the equivalent of a Stanley #4, not a #4 1/2. The Sargent does have a slightly wider and longer casting than the equivalent Stanley, so in it should be a heavier plane, but it does have a 2˝ iron, not 2 3/8˝. Oh well, I still can't quibble with the $7 dollar price tag.
> 
> ...


David, I assume that one could use less of a range of paper, but I had them around, and when I sand wood I usually don't skip from 80 to 220. There would be a lot more work with the 220 to make the 80 grit scratches disappear.
It just seemed logical at the time, and I'm happy with the end result.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Introducing Sarge.*



Finally after using WayneC's citric acid technique, lapping the sole flat, grinding the sides square to the sole, and using David's modified Parkerization technique ; stripping the tote and knob and refinishing them with toned Danish oil and salad bowl finish and sharpening the blade with the scary sharp method it is a pleasure to introduce Sarge. If you missed the middle installments (2 and 3), I discovered that this rust bucket refugee is actually a #409. There isn't a resource I could find like Patrick Leach's Blood and Gore for Sargent planes. so it is difficult to explain the extra length and width of the casting on this model.

Here is my "new" plane.







I decided to show this Sargent in direct comparison to a Stanley #4 I bought last year on eBay.

Sole to Sole



and side by side.



Unfortunately there is no way to show the glassy surface of the QS oak I shaved with this new incarnation of my Sargent. My wife was a test subject. Her verdict: "Impressive". With all the materials at hand, I may have to put the old Stanley into the process. It's a user to me with no specific collector's value. I will leave my Granddad's #5 alone, happy with it's already sharpened iron, and it's new fence from Tom Angle.

Thanks for following along.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty cool. I really appreciate the sharing.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Douglas -

Well, I have been anxiously waiting to see how your rehab worked out . . . beautiful!

Looks like another plane sitting next to Sarge begging for the same treatment!

Thanks for sharing this blog . . . great writing, great photos and an awesome plane.

David


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did an amazing job on that plane!!! Wow! And I mean it! How long was the whole process?

You should do the same to the #4…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, what method did you use to square the sides to the sole???


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Job Douglas. The plane looks great. Users are better than collectors. because you get no enjoyment out of just collecting planes.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lapped both the sides and the sole on the trusty glass plate with the Performax/Jet 80 grit X weight cloth backed strips. It's important to keep the frog, blade and chipbreaker in place and under tension, but with the blade retracted when lapping. After I Parkerized I had some unevenness in the color so I very lightly touched up with 120 grit disk sanding. This would likely not been the case if had use electrolysis, but I could not find washing soda, and the japanning was pretty intact, so I didn't want to strip the whole kaboodle to bare metal. And I eased the edge between the sole and sides with a fine mill bastard file, so there would be no sharp edges. My thought was making this plane suitable for shooting board use, as I hope my planing skills will improve with patient persistence and the requisite fixtures.

It took several hours of work with breaks for arm weariness. I probably put in about 500 strokes (total for sides and sole) to alleviate a divot in the casting in front of the throat. There still is a bit of a dish back on the sole in the area between the frog and the tote, but the sole edges and heel are flat overall.

The blade sharpening took another couple of hours, but this is more a function of the abused iron than anything.

The Stanley only took an hour or so for both sole and iron, as they were in pretty good shape to begin with. Next up will be putting a steeper micro-bevel on the Hock iron. And since I still have Citric Acid (Local fermentation supplier) and Kleen-Strip Phosphoric (The BORG -Big Orange Retail Giant) left from Sarge's transformation I will further rehab the #4.

As a side note, Both the knob and tote were stripped with acetone. The knob fit nicely on an adjustable length pen mandrel, so sanding to bare wood was pretty easy there - a matter of minutes. The tote was sanded to bare wood with a fine 3M flapwheel (the kind with non-woven abrasive backing up sandpaper flaps) on the drill press. Both were finished over the course of a week with plenty of drying time as both the home-brew tinted Danish and the salad bowl finish (Behlen's) are oil based.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Douglas that is one fine looking plane. I like the way you restored it - now the #4 looks like a step child. I can't wait to get the new Veritas BUS - it should be on Monday or Tuesday, and I'm off both days - yahoo!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Douglas;

Excellent job!

Lee


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sarge does look better. Superb job.

I remember Ian Kirby teaching us that we had to flatten the sole plate. "Now why would I need to do that?" so I recognize the effort that went into this restoration.

Having thought of that I change my mind - you did an outstanding job.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of work Doug and by the look of the result well worth it.
You will enjoy that restoration every time you use it now

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the second time I've written this. It really looks great, Douglas. Let us know how that Parkerized sole works for you. I've noticed that not all #4's are created equal. I have two and they are not the same length. I think it happened when they came from the casters and were hand ground to shape. I can tell from the shavings that you have got a real good tune on this plane. You might find as I have, that the Hock iron doesn't improve the cut that much. It may stay sharp a little longer. Excellent work, my friend.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. What is the 'smoothness' of the sole like Doug? Does it feel kind of like teflon or is there only a slight difference between the parkerized surface and a mirror finish you get with lapping?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was waiting for your appraisal, Tom. I was a bit of a sharpie today, and had my wood store folks demo the Worksharp on the Hock iron and took it to a base 30° bevel, so I'll pop it in and have a dedicated plane for difficult grain. But I did pick up a nice stick of purpleheart and put a down payment on Pam's Xmas woodburning rig (Detail Master and a 1A handpiece -shh nobody tell now), so I don't totally feel like a heel.

BTW I've noticed Wayne hasn't commented or posted for 10 days. If anybody is a telephone or visiting buddy of his it would be nice to know if he's okay.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff, it feels pretty slick, but I waxed it up. I never did take it all the way to mirror, just stopped at 80 grit and touched it with the 120 RO disk to even out the hue after Parkerizing. The lever cap looks pretty good with minor steel wool rubout. 
Some gun folk on-line have gray and black Parkerizing kits for around 30 bucks. If anyone else decides to try this it would be fun to see the results. The Kleen-Strip Phosphoric ran about 14 dollars with sales tax.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent Wayne a PM but have heard nothing back. Maybe he's way out back of the back of beyond. Wait a minute, that's where I am!!!

The Purple Heart will test your plane. I've got a big chunk of Coco Bolo to play with. I'm going to run it through the planer. If you were at WC, that may be the burner I have. Can't remember.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We love Sarge, wonder what's become of Wayne C., and still want the answer to this question:

...what method did you use to square the sides to the sole???


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the follow-up Doug.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Doug. Thaey really came up well. Can I send you a couple of mine to practise on (only kidding). Regards


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dorje-
I lapped the sides on the glass with a wooden fence clamped to the bench and checked it with a Starrett combination square. It's woodworking close over the length of the sides.

The link for the Parkerizing kits is here There's a sale on this weekend through Sunday.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, Douglas!


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job, Doug!
Can I ask a question about the lapping of the sole? I am a real rookie when it comes to restoring planes. I have quite a few of them waiting fo rme to get em done. I think you used 80 grit glued to glass, then glued 120 grit and used that. Am I correct?

That sarge looks great and I am sure you will enjoy using it. Ain't nothin more pleasurable than planing thin wisps off wood…. well maybe there is, but not much in woodworking, anyway!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hawg,
I just used 80 grit to lap. I parkerized the casting, blade and chipbreaker with Kleanstrip Phosphoric (from the Home Depot - this stuff is mild Phosphoric Acid usually used to etch concrete or remove mortar residue from brick walls). The 120 grit treatment was a brief touch up with a random orbit sander at the lowest speed and next to no pressure, and this was just to even out the color left by the Phosphoric. If I had followed David Pruett's technique to the letter, that would probably been unnecessary. David used electrolysis to get the rust and japanning totally off his plane's casting. I just used WayneC's citric acid technique to de-rust.

I finally found Arm and Hammer Washing Soda at a local grocery. I may try electolytic cleaning on the Stanley #4 after things settle down in my haste to get Christmas projects finished and in the mail. I would like to see if electrolysis will remove all corrosion and finish from that plane, and then try the modified Parkerizing treatment. I also found Parkerizing kits on-line (designed for handguns, there is a black Parkerizing kit and a gray kit. I think a black Parkerized plane would look pretty cool). Anyhow the new plane has become my go-to #4, and has shown no signs of corrosion in my unheated shop thusfar. I will likely put the Hock iron in the Stanley and use it as a dedicated plane for difficult grained wood, as it has a frog adjustment screw that will make on-the-fly throat adjustment easier. The Sargent is adjustable only by moving the frog position forward after loosening the screws that bear into the casting. One has to remove the blade and chipbreaker to do this in a trial and error process.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just bought a #408 (equivalent to a Stanley #3) this weekend. $19.00 delivered. It's a cutie.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good one as well. I have 2 and they are favorites of mine.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Doug, I have a plane in need of restoration, but it has a "corrugated" sole. How would you proceed on that?


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, forgot to add…, The Sarge looks brand new. Nice work.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Introducing Sarge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should only make lapping the sole easily, Rikkor. I finally found washing soda at a local store, so I may try the full David treatment, including the Parkerization with the new plane and the Stanley #4. Just the ticket for indoor fun. It's mighty cold in the garage.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Planes of an entirely different sort*

I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.









































































Catherine had this to say about them: "I have 2 planes for sale: #3 Stanley for $400 and the LieNeilsen #62 Jack plane, inlaid with brass, bronze and copper, for $900. The lattter won the Artistic Uniqueness Award at the Firearms Engravers Guild of Americas show in Reno end of Jan. Quite the show piece!"

I heartily agrre. If anyone is serious about *needing_* one of these, please send me a private message and I will put you together with her.

Whadda ya think, Wayne C. You should have one, IMHO


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


incredible! thanks for sharing!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


wow Douglas, these are incredible, these are for sure works of wonder…i don't think i can look at a normal plane the same anymore…thanks for this post, these are just beautiful….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


Wow… that is some serious eye candy!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


very nice eyecatchers and conversation pieces
but I refuse since I couldn´t bring them to the workbench…. sadly I am a user not collecter 

thanks for sharing Douglas
Dennis


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


I love these. I have a friend that does similar work on old guns (typically old Colt revolvers). I've tried to talk him into doing some planes but he's just to busy with guns.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


Douglas, they are magnificent.
Reminds me of my old engraved shotgun. Destroyed it when the new gun laws came in down under.


----------



## SirSeth (Apr 22, 2012)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tool porn.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


Is he doing this *BY HAND*?

Or with a laser or CNC machine?

Either way… it is beautiful work! *BRAVO*


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


Engraving steel and doing those inlays is a huge task. This guy is a master!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


*She* is a master engraver who does this entirely by hand, no gimmicks - magnified lens, a steady hand and a graver and some texturing stamps. Among her completed projects was a No.2 Bailey pattern Stanley. Rare as hen's teeth to begin with, and then elevated to the realm of art. I can't even imagine the pucker factor involved in working on these high-end beauties. Just as non-wood folks occasionally marvel at we can do with a hunk of wood, I have always been awed at what the metal folk can do (LJs Wiktor Siwanowicz and Dalbergian come to mind). My Dad was a tool and die man for the Atchison, Topeka and Santa Fe railroad coming up in his career. None of those genes came my way.

I'm hoping that in our wide audience here someone wants to take one home. Just to be clear, I have no skin in this game, just trying to see that she gets a wider audience for her work. I would be happy to pass along any interest here, and allow the buyer and seller to negotiate terms between themselves.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


sad so few have read this blog …. I´m sure she would have 50 K fans if all L J´s looked in 
since we all admire great looking tools

Dennis


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, just beautiful.

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Planes of an entirely different sort*
> 
> I have made an acquaintance with an accomplished engraver who has taken some beautiful high-end planes to an entirely different level with the addition of one-of-a-kind engraving work. Obviously this represents hours of detailed work with *SEVERE* attention to detail. I thought that some of you that have a place in your smoother stable for collectors pieces should see these.
> 
> ...


Dennis I'll give it a bump up the queue. I agree.


----------

